# Tanning Oil with SPF



## STolEn_KisS (Aug 10, 2007)

How does this work? For example, Banana Boat has a Tanning Oil with SPF 15. How is it supposed to help you tan when it has SPF in it? Does it only block the UVB rays and not UVA rays? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm confused.

So..if I use this product, will it...

1. Protect me from skin cancer
2. Prevent me getting wrinkles 
3. Make me tan.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 10, 2007)

It will say on the back of the bottle what type of protection this product offers.  What type of skin do you have?  If you are pale & your skin has not seen the light of day, chances are you are going to burn with SPF 15, and need one with a higher SPF.  However, if you have olive skin, or have already built up a base tan, this will definitely help you achieve a tan.  Tanning oil will attract the sun, so again, if you are extremely pale or light, make sure to use something with a higher SPF or you will burn.  On the back of the bottle this will usually say something like it will "reduce the risk" of skin cancer/wrinkles.  Even then, nothing is 100% guaranteed.  You can cover up & wear sunblock everyday, but it is not a guarantee.  It will only lower your risks.


----------



## happythermia (Aug 10, 2007)

this doesn't make any sence to me because I always think tan = damage.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Aug 10, 2007)

Yah..it doesn't make sense to me either.

It just says something like it'll keep your skin moisturized and leave you dark. lol. I really hope it protects me from skin cancer cuz I've tried self-tanners and I hate them!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happythermia* 

 
_this doesn't make any sence to me because I always think tan = damage. _

 
You are absolutely right...any type of burn or tan is skin damage.  You can't get a tan without any type of damage to your skin...the question is how much?  It's hard to say & that would vary by person & skin type.  You put your skin at risk everyday...your hands, if you wear a short-sleeved shirt= your arms, your face..anything exposed.  If you don't want damage...don't tan, cover up all areas of your body each day & the areas you can't make sure to wear a lot of sunblock...religiously!


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Aug 11, 2007)

lol. Ty, Macattak. You are really helpful. =)


----------

